# So did I get good deal or get screwed?



## Chris S. (Dec 7, 2015)

Happened across an eBay sale for some older Sorby turning tools. Looks like 1 roughing gouge and 4 spindle gouges. All spindle gouges appear to never been used but roughing gouge almost looks unused but at same time appears to been broken off and welded back together at base. Not sure if like that new or something happened. Only paid $50 for everything so hoping did okay. Got a little light surface rust to clean up, then sharpen and see how they work. Let me know your thoughts on these tools. I took a chance not knowing much about these tools.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 7, 2015)

Methinks you got a steal. Chuck


----------



## Tclem (Dec 8, 2015)

That's a lot of spindle turning lol but keep them sharp and I think I would have paid $50 for them but to have them


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 8, 2015)

I've never had any complaints about any of the Sorby tools I own. Figure 60-75.00 each brand new these days for them I figure you got a decent price. As far as that largest gouge, looking at the photos I'm guessing that was just how that largest one was made, I don't see anything on the top side that looks like a repair so I'm just figuring that's how they put the tang on the gouge at the factory and didn't clean it up much. If you're concerned, post a close up of that area from both the top and bottom and we can look closer at it.


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 8, 2015)

I think you got a pretty good deal. They are tool steel not HSS but high quality and will take an excellent edge. If you determine the roughing gouge has been welded, I'd be very cautious using it. In fact, if it were mine, I'd probably throw it away. Roughing gouges can take some heavy cuts, generating a lot of force on the tang of the tool, which is the weak link.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 8, 2015)

Even if you set aside the (spindle) roughing gouge, 4 tools for the $50 is not bad. I would not have chosen to go that route because they aren't High Speed Steel, but I do have a couple of older tools that came in a box with some other stuff ... skews, so I hone them by hand rather than on the grinder.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. I think you may be right about gouge being built that way but will post up a pic closer of the tang. Hoping even though not high speed steel it will hold and edge better than my cheap home deopot crap. If I end up doing more turning will look into buying a nice set of tools. For now this teamed up with a few other items I already have should work out okay for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 9, 2015)

I wouldn't be too concerned about tool steel vs HSS. The only real difference (IMO) that you need to be worried about in the shop is that tool steel has to be sharpened on the grinder with a light touch to avoid drawing the temper out of the steel.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 9, 2015)

Chris - Sorry but I have to be the contrarian here. Those may in fact be Sorby gouges but my guess is they are not Robert Sorby gouges. They may have been made by someone with the same last name but they aren't what your thinking they are.
Sorby doesn't use that logo, doesnt have a kangaroo emblem, doesn't dye their handles, doesn't shape their handles that way, always uses ash and I have never seen the flat of a tang visible on a Robert Sorby gouge. My guess is you bought some cheap Chinese knock offs. If they do the job then $50 ain't bad for 5 gouges. 
Sorry to deliver that news and I hope I'm wrong but I'd bet a beer on it.
@Chris S.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 9, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Those may in fact be Sorby gouges but my guess is they are not Robert Sorby gouges.



The Robert Sorby factory in Sheffield was called "The Kangaroo Works" -- and the kangaroo has been one of their trademarks for about a century.

These chisels look similar to the ones in THIS thread over on Lumberjocks (at least, the logo looks the same), and they are referenced in THIS thread on SawMillCreek.

Mine's a Guinness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 9, 2015)

I stand corrected and owe you a Guinness. 
This is an interesting read. Looks like the business truncated quite a bit after Robert died. I never realized there was an association with Marples either. I have a set of those and like them quite a bit.
http://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/media/wysiwyg/robert_sorby_history_of_booklet.pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 9, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I stand corrected and owe you a Guinness.
> This is an interesting read. Looks like the business truncated quite a bit after Robert died. I never realized there was an association with Marples either. I have a set of those and like them quite a bit.
> http://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/media/wysiwyg/robert_sorby_history_of_booklet.pdf



Yes, it's a fascinating read -- I already knew a little of it because of 'family connections' (my brother and one of his sons went to the University of Sheffield; my sister and one of her daughters live there -- her ex was employed in the steel industry for many years.)

I don't know if they still make stainless steel in Sheffield these days; there was a time when it defined quality. (My parents got a set of Viners stainless steel tableware as a 25th anniversary gift in 1964; it was still in perfect condition when I saw it in May of this year at my sister's house.)


----------

